# Wismec predator 228 mod sleeves



## Mender31 (19/4/17)

Hello everyone. 

Does anyone maybe know of any suppliers that stock mod sleeves for the wismec predator 228 mod?

Cheers

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rincewind (19/4/17)

Hey @Mender31 we will be ordering sleeves for the predator soon. Will update when we have an eta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mender31 (19/4/17)

Awesome! Thanx so much!

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

